# Textentsprechung einer 9-stelligen Zahl



## c-i-k-o (29. Nov 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine -für mich noch schwierige Aufgabe  (als Anfänger) bekommen.
Und zwar haben wir momentan das Thema Kontrollstrukturen (if, for, while...). Es soll eine Methode geschrieben werden, das für eine beleibig eingegebene 9-stellige Ziffer die Textentsprechung erzeugt.

Bsp.:
Eingabe : 382 354 101
Ausgabe: dreihundertzweiundachtzig Millionen dreihundertvierundfünfzig Tausen einhunderteins…

ich arbeite mit BlueJ und kann das irgendwie nicht lösen.
Brauche dirngende Hilfe....
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## XHelp (29. Nov 2011)

Was hast du denn bis jetzt?


----------



## Dit_ (29. Nov 2011)

Hast du Projekt schon angelegt? :bae:

P.S.
1. Eingabe in Blöcke aufteilen.
2. Ein Block in String umwandeln, Implementiere Methode blockToString(..) (zb block / 100 -> Tausend)
3. String erstellen:

```
blockToString(block_1) + " Millionen " + blockToString(block_2) + " Tausend "+ blockToString(block_3) +"";
```


----------



## Marco13 (29. Nov 2011)

Gab's schon...


Spoiler: Eine (einfache) Lösung



http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/101353-int-string-umwandeln.html#post645321


----------



## c-i-k-o (30. Nov 2011)

Vielen Dank für die super schnellen Antworten  
Ich habe die Aufgabe doch noch mit ach und krach lösen können.
Danke nochmals


----------

